

Does anyone track “best of” on HN? - datashovel

The Microsoft thread has to be up there.<p>At this moment, 1696 points, 652 comments.
======
wglb
There is one tracking recent stories:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best). Check
the lists link at the bottom of the page.

------
datashovel
I wonder what "best of all time" would be. Anyone have an idea?

~~~
dang
Define it and we'll try to make a list for you.

~~~
gus_massa
It'd be important to add a correction dew to the increase of the user numbers.
I remembered a old popular story about Homer in CSS and when I searched it, it
has only 39 points. In that time it was a lot of points.

~~~
dang
Revision: Define it in a way I can code in 10 minutes or less and I'll try to
make a list. :)

~~~
datashovel
Maybe I'm not thinking "best of". Instead a better way to describe would
probably be "most of". Such as: Thread with most points. Thread with most
comments. Etc.

Although, come to think of it, this could cause competition, so perhaps
instead "density" of comments, or "number of comments within 'X' units of
time". Same with Points.

~~~
DanBC
At the bottom of the page there is a "lists" link which contains:

    
    
        leaders	Users with most karma.
        best	Highest voted recent links.
        active	Most active current discussions.
        bestcomments	Highest voted recent comments.
        noobstories	Submissions from new accounts.
        noobcomments	Comments from new accounts.
    

I'd be interested in something like "links with most classic votes" where a
classic voter is someone who has a six year old account. Like classic[1] but
for votes not submissions.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=607271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=607271)

